# Ditching iOS for Android (LG V40 or Galaxy S9?)



## sam_86314 (Mar 16, 2019)

After using iOS for six years, I'm about ready to ditch my current iPhone 7 and first gen Apple Watch and move to Android. I'm getting increasingly more annoyed with the limitations and quirks of iOS and the iPhone 7.

I'm trying to decide what phone to get. The two that I'm really considering are the Samsung Galaxy S9 and the LG V40 ThinQ. I want a current flagship with an AMOLED screen, a headphone jack, and expandable storage.

I'm currently leaning more toward the V40 because it sounds like it has considerably less bloatware than the S9 (I have an S4 and the sheer amount of bloatware on it is insane, and I suspect Samsung hasn't changed since then).

As for what smartwatch to replace the Apple Watch with, I'm considering the Mobvoi TicWatch E since it has the features I want, has decent reviews, and is cheap.

Anyone own these devices? How are they? Are there any other phones you'd recommend?


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

S9 is not a current flagship. 

LG vs Samsung in general:
LG is lighter on preinstalled apps, usually cheaper, usually better video quality,
Samsung is better built, better performance, better still photos, more features. And usually more expensive.

V40 vs S9:
Very different phones, from different segments and generations (weird choice...).
V40 is bigger, newer, faster, with more recent features (like multiple cameras that Samsung included in S10 lineup). But it's also 40% more expensive.

Spec-wise V40 is competing with S10+.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 30, 2019)

I like using both android can yield finer hardware control while iphone corners the software market, I would get a P90 for the camera zoom btw.


----------



## mad1394 (May 1, 2019)

Welcome to the dark side! We have cookies!
I can confirm after buying a note 8 that samsung still has not changed its bloatware ways. Was also really temped by LG but in the end I chose Samsung so there you go....guess you know my vote.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 1, 2019)

I'd go for a Galaxy S10 myself, although I'm still well chuffed with my Note 8. With Android, you have limitless customisation, especially with launchers like Nova, which takes tweaking to another level.
Anyway, I always clear out the bloatware, which reminds me. I have to do a factory reset following the Android Pie update.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

Id go for the samsung because LG are woeful with android updates.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id go for the samsung because LG are woeful with android updates.



So are samsung tbh. If you want the updates first, buy a google pixel

https://www.androidauthority.com/android-oreo-fastest-manufacturers-update-874788/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

tigger said:


> So are samsung tbh. If you want the updates first, buy a google pixel
> 
> https://www.androidauthority.com/android-oreo-fastest-manufacturers-update-874788/



Not as bad as Lenovo or LG a new android version would come out and LG or Lenovo wouldn't get the update out until a year later or more


----------



## SoNic67 (May 2, 2019)

My vote is for Samsung Galaxy S10.
I have been in the Motorola, Asus and LG Android-driven boats. Slow to update, and limited updates. I needed Verizon's CDMA/LTE/VoLTE and also LTE international bands. Loved the Amoled in my first gen Moto X, so I wanted that back too.
Eventually I saw the light and got myself a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. Then a S9.
Now I am driving an S10 (Samsung gave me $550 discount for my used S9)... sorry, there is nothing else that is worth while for me.
Bloatware? There is nothing you HAVE to use or you can't disable.
However, Samsung Pay works with any magnetic POS reader too, Google Pay doesn't, it works only with the NFC ones.

PS: My old S7 Edge still gets security updates. It is now on Android 8.0, March 1 security patch received on April 8, but it was pushed to Quarterly updates from now on. When I bought it it was on Android 6.0. I think that beats everything out there in Android garden, for phone released in March 2016 - 3 years of monthly updates plus two upgrades of OS.
https://security.samsungmobile.com/workScope.smsb


----------



## R0H1T (May 2, 2019)

notb said:


> Spec-wise V40 is competing with S10+.



No it's not, wanna try that again 

Samsung Galaxy S10 vs. LG V40 ThinQ vs. Samsung Galaxy S9

The Galaxy S is now broken up into normal(?) or giant screens. The galaxy flagship is also the first with QC flagship chips inside them.





SoNic67 said:


> My vote is for Samsung Galaxy S10.


Tbh Samsung should get some extra points for updating their flagships for as long as they do. However the premium, over "lesser" brands, is huge as well.


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2019)

tigger said:


> So are samsung tbh. If you want the updates first, buy a google pixel


... or any *Android One* device.
My vote is neither. I'm playing with S9 right now (it's a work terminal), and so far it's the same crap as usual - bloatware, fast battery degradation, fragile screen, not enthusiast-friendly.
LG V40 is better at all aspects, but has the usual for LG downfall - too fragile.
I think my favorite device from LG was G5 - fully modular and almost any part of the phone can be replaced by inexperienced user (only 2 screws to replace LCD assembly). Unfortunately even LG went with "glued sandwich" designs afterwards.

If I were you, I'd wait for SD855 devices. Maybe LG V50, Oneplus 7, or Xiaomi Mi9.


----------

